# Best Protein Powder?



## Chuck2008

This goes out to any of you bodybuilding members out there.  I am having trouble finding a protein supplement that doesn't bother me.  For years I've been drinking EAS RTD 44g shakes, but if I have 2 or more a day my crohns symptoms start coming back.  I'm pretty sure its causing inflammation in the colon, and as a matter of fact my crohns diagnoses started back in 2008 a few months after starting these things.  Having said that, I do like them so I continue to use them.

Recently I started using Optimum Nutritions's Gold Standard 100% whey, but the problem I have with that is when I take too much, it causes... Ahem... Anal leakage.  I take about 100g in the hours around and during my morning workout, and the symptoms start in the evening.   Maybe its too much for my body to digest in a short period of time, but I want to make sure I have a lot of protein circulating immediately after the workout.  I tried taking just 60g during the working and then another 50 later in the day, and that made the problem noticeably better, but still not idea.

Anyway, wondering what proteins out there tend to bother other people and what everyone uses?

I also use glutamine/taurine/hmb but I stopped using that temporarily and determined that the problems were caused by the Gold Standard Whey...  maybe its one of the flavouring ingredients or something?


----------



## beth

Could be the whey itself. Even small amounts in biscuits/etc are _bad_ news for me.


----------



## lamor32twigs

I currently use EAS whey and as long as I stay at no more than 1 scoop per meal I am okay.   I was also okay with ON Whey. 
I think that the artificail sweeteners are what bothers me most.  I get bloated as hell from those things.
If I use straight eggwhites after I work out I notice I am better off.

The amount you are using may play a part in your symptoms.  I don't think you can absorb that much at one time.  
Maybe try taking BCAA's before your workout and having your protein shake after.


----------



## CDN_Crohns

I use whey isolate. It is a processed whey that is apparently 99.7% lactose free and I have had no problems with it. I do however only use 1 scoop postworkout. 

Are you trying to use the protein powder to maintain your weight or to help build muscle? 

Because if you are trying to maintain your weight I would use ensure or another product that is better suited for that but if you are looking to gain muscle just take your protein within half an hour postworkout with some simple carbs. The rest of you day just eat like you would normally but more of it lol the reason being pure protein can be hard on anybody's system because it is processed by the liver. If you aren't getting enough carbs then your body will start using the protein as a source of glucose which is taxing on your system and worse for building muscle.

good luck


----------



## Miss Spencer

The whey ones caused terrible problems for me. I had better luck with a rice one. I can’t remember the name of the rice protein powder that I took, but it was excellent. 

The rice protein powders are designed for people with food allergies and intolerances. Trouble is, they are hard to source. At my local vitamin shop they had about 15 different brand whey protein powders for sale but only had 1 rice protein powder.

I have heard that the brand Sun Warrior do a brown rice protein powder that is meant to be good, but I can’t vouch for that as never tried it.


----------



## Mr Bedfordshire

im looking to get back onto the whey protein, so think i'll go with the rice whey powder.

ive always used www.myprotein.com who have pretty much everything you could ever want/need. *enter code MP206311* on checkout if you go on there and order anything as you get reward points for referring people.

thanks,


----------



## supercellbaebe

There is an excellent Whey protein I used to use, which is full of nutrition and it tastes pretty pleasant as well.

The powder is called "Whey To Go" 

Have you also considered Hemp Protein powder?  This is an excellent easy to digest form of protein, which is also dairy free if you struggle with the whey protein.

Good luck!  xxx


----------



## CDN_Crohns

I agree with the Hemp Protein suggestion! I use it everyday in oatmeal at breakfast to try and get some fiber in.

Has anyone tried Vege Greens? Its a vegetable powder that gives you 6-8 servings of vegetables per scoop. I just got some but haven't tried it yet. Just wondering if anyone has?


----------



## Guest9283

During my years of bodybuilding I would use ON whey protien. Only when leaning up. If you are trying to add weight, you are better off with a whole meal replacement drink. An elemental one would be best for you since you sound like you might be having some trouble. If you want to stick with protein, then I would suggest pure egg white protein. It is what I use now. It is very easy to absorb. I order mine here - www.trueprotein.com

Although there are a few other tips. 100g of whey in a serving is WAY too much. Are you putting enough water in there? If not, then that might be your problem. Too little water, and it will give you problems. You want to make sure you have enough water, so that the osmolarity level isnt too high. Also post workout you don't want to consume more than 40g of protein. It is a waste. stick to 30-40g post workout, and never take more than that in less than a 2 hour span. Try spliiting the 100g into 3 serving.



Chuck2008 said:


> This goes out to any of you bodybuilding members out there.  I am having trouble finding a protein supplement that doesn't bother me.  For years I've been drinking EAS RTD 44g shakes, but if I have 2 or more a day my crohns symptoms start coming back.  I'm pretty sure its causing inflammation in the colon, and as a matter of fact my crohns diagnoses started back in 2008 a few months after starting these things.  Having said that, I do like them so I continue to use them.
> 
> Recently I started using Optimum Nutritions's Gold Standard 100% whey, but the problem I have with that is when I take too much, it causes... Ahem... Anal leakage.  I take about 100g in the hours around and during my morning workout, and the symptoms start in the evening.   Maybe its too much for my body to digest in a short period of time, but I want to make sure I have a lot of protein circulating immediately after the workout.  I tried taking just 60g during the working and then another 50 later in the day, and that made the problem noticeably better, but still not idea.
> 
> Anyway, wondering what proteins out there tend to bother other people and what everyone uses?
> 
> I also use glutamine/taurine/hmb but I stopped using that temporarily and determined that the problems were caused by the Gold Standard Whey...  maybe its one of the flavouring ingredients or something?


----------



## Fog Ducker

I was going to say the same as Ziggy, a good egg,whole or white, protein with no artificial sweeteners is your best bet. I also get mine from trueprotein.com they have a nice feature as well, you can customize your blend, so essentially you can get exactly what you want in your protein, other supplements etc. 

I have been experimenting with some a whole egg, some hemp protein, some bcaa, l-leucine, and a little creative in my post work it shake. And loving it! A bodybuilding nutritionist friend helped me with the mixes.

I also agree that 100g at anytime is WAY too much and just a waste as you body can only process I think it's around 30g at one time.


----------



## Chuck2008

Hi,

Thanks for all the info everyone, I'll cut way back to 40g of protein or so around my workouts and look into the egg protein. Never heard of trueprotein, I'll check out that site as well.


----------



## mehtadone

One of the theories behind Crohn's has been the increase in processed food. I'm not mocking these supplements as I use them myself, but I have wondered if the chemical composition of these is doing me more harm than good.

Has anyone got more facts behind this simple thought?


----------



## supercellbaebe

Mehtadone, I must agree with you.  When I was taking whey protein a few months ago, it certainly didn't make me feel any better.  In fact I felt worse physically when I was on it.  It might have been a combination of things making me ill, but I often wonder if the whey had anything to do with it.  

There was also a time about 2 years ago, when I was consuming nothing but hemp protein in Soya milk for about 4 days.  Over them 4 days I gradually became more and more ill until I had to stop having it.  So I know for a fact that particular one did me no favors.  But I thought it was just me that would be affected like that, because my whole digestive system is swuitched completely off and therefore I can't digest the protein in it.  I didn't realize others would experience such horrid reactions.
xxx


----------



## mizgarnet

Hemp protein works for me.  Whey proteins cause me to cramp.  Anything (except soy sauce,etc) with Soy causes pain and bloating.  The rice protein does pretty good.  One of the EAS products caused my ex husband to become tempermental.  I can not remember which one.  One thing I have learned is to introduce stuff in my diet slowly.......

I always buy unflavored, "un added to" protein.  Seems to work the best for me.  Read the labels carefully.  My nephew was using a body building formula and messed his liver up.  He came close to needing a transplant.  

Oh, the orthomolecular scientist I talk to about my Crohn's uses EAS.  He says that Goat Milk protein is good too but is not tasty at all.  

My rambling is done.

Wendy


----------



## grimm

I was recently diagnosed wit crohns and was wondering if 
I can still use my whey protein before my workouts?


----------



## Chuck2008

Definately!  I have 3 whey shakes a day with no problems..  Of course everyone is different, but generally solid foods usually cause crohns problems since they're harder to digest.  I take creatine and HMB too.


----------



## grimm

That's good to know, thank you! As for solid foods, I know my doctor gave me a list of things that I should stay away from but I would get an opinion from someone who has crohns lol So my question is this, what foods do/don't you eat?


----------



## Chuck2008

Everyone is probably different, but I stay away from any scratchy foods like popcorn. If I have popcorn I have the worse stomach aches while it works it way through my system.  I also avoid greasy foods and red meat and vegetables, and spicy foods.  But I'm not religious about it, I make exceptions *except* for popcorn and really spicy foods which I avoid completely.  Mildly spicy foods are okay for me though.  Now that I think about it, canned Tuna seems to upset my stomach too but I like the protein content so I'll have a can or two a week anyway 

Too bad about your Crohns diagnosis .  When an emergency room doctor told me I had Crohns (after going to the hospital for severe Crohns related arthritis), I didn't think it was a big deal.  I thought it was another word for irrital bowel syndrome which I've had since childhood.  It turns out this disease really sucks, except for those periods of remission that I'm enjoying now..


----------



## mom2twogr8tkids

My husband and I own a gym so I see alot of protein throughout the day. I personally like elite and myofushion. Both are really good and they're low calorie low carb.


----------



## grimm

What do you mean periods of remission? Either way, I realise this disease 
does suck chuck2008 lol kind of sucks that there's so many foods that are greasy and fried  those are my favorite haha


----------



## grimm

mom2twogr8tkids said:


> My husband and I own a gym so I see alot of protein throughout the day. I personally like elite and myofushion. Both are really good and they're low calorie low carb.


Are those the best ones in your opinion? I just feel so lost since I got diagnosed that I don't even know what to do. I obviously going to need to get some supplement to get my protein, I just don't want to get one that will have negative effects on my body.


----------



## mom2twogr8tkids

@grimm, yes those are the one's I like for myself. I forgot to mention Isoflex, I have it in vanillia and I will use it to make pancakes also. I don't have any problems with any of those. Doesn't hurt to try them.


----------



## grimm

You can make pancakes with the whey? How much whey mix do you put with the pancake mix? I'm going to have to start doing that lol


----------



## grimm

Also my brother gave me optimum nutritions 100 whey protein, would that work with the pancake mix ? and should be ok to take that as a shake as well?


----------



## bullahorn

I use Primal Protein - vanilla flavour and just mix it straight with water and a spoonful of creatine (also Primal). You can buy them online and/or in a gym in Manchester called Primal Fitness. 

I use it one or twice a day depending on how I feel or what workout I have done. It's great! Mixes really well and tastes good! Also no symptoms from the dreaded Chron's after taking any.


----------



## mom2twogr8tkids

@grimm,here's the recipe for the pancakes. 
1scp protein
1/2 cup raw oats
1/2 cup egg whites
1 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1 banana
blend all together stir in a handful of walnuts and make like regular pancakes. 

you can use O.N. it's a very good protein as well


----------



## grimm

thank you for the recipe, i'll let you know how it turns out  Never thought I'd be eating whey protein pancakes lol


----------



## mom2twogr8tkids

ur welcome and u'd be surprised, it's actually good.


----------



## newsun

Chuck2008 said:


> This goes out to any of you bodybuilding members out there.  I am having trouble finding a protein supplement that doesn't bother me.  For years I've been drinking EAS RTD 44g shakes, but if I have 2 or more a day my crohns symptoms start coming back.  I'm pretty sure its causing inflammation in the colon, and as a matter of fact my crohns diagnoses started back in 2008 a few months after starting these things.  Having said that, I do like them so I continue to use them.
> 
> Recently I started using Optimum Nutritions's Gold Standard 100% whey, but the problem I have with that is when I take too much, it causes... Ahem... Anal leakage.  I take about 100g in the hours around and during my morning workout, and the symptoms start in the evening.   Maybe its too much for my body to digest in a short period of time, but I want to make sure I have a lot of protein circulating immediately after the workout.  I tried taking just 60g during the working and then another 50 later in the day, and that made the problem noticeably better, but still not idea.
> 
> Anyway, wondering what proteins out there tend to bother other people and what everyone uses?
> 
> I also use glutamine/taurine/hmb but I stopped using that temporarily and determined that the problems were caused by the Gold Standard Whey...  maybe its one of the flavouring ingredients or something?


may try hemp , it is a plant based protein powder and would not cause trouble, hopefully


----------



## gohabsgo

Just joined the group.Ive had crohns for about 30 years(Im48).Ive been an avid power lifter for about 25.Ive had some REAL battles with my disease.Ive was disease free for about the last 5 years untill I decided(boy this sure was dumb)to try and switch to Casien for a different protien powder(back in mid sept.).Within 4 days of only using 1 scoop(about 30 grams)my crohns came back.Now I cant get rid of it.I had no problem with whey powder but now that im sick again im going to try amd find some hemp powder.Ive also heard some good things about it(hemp powder) as far as being easier digest.


----------



## Chuck2008

Why did you try to switch your protein powder if you had no problems with whey? 

Hemp doesn't sound very appetizing..

I wonder what ingredient in the casein you're reacting to.  Are you able to drink milk?


----------



## realtormatt

I used Rice Protein Chocolate by NutriBiotic, I get it at Vitamin Shoppe in the US.


----------



## gohabsgo

I didnt switch yet but from what I have read is that hemp is much easier to digest and I thought it might give my guts a rest.
I am happy to say that now I have started my pro-biotics again(primal defence)im starting to feel better.I used them to get rid of my crohns about 5 years ago.I had been 100% disease free untill I drank that casein protien.

I have no dairy allergies but I read that casien is hard to digest and in some cases it can sit in your gut and ferment and cause a proliferation of harmfull bacteria.


----------

